# Digital camera advice



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I could use some advice. I need to buy a new digital camera. 

The one I have right now is a Sony Cyber-Shot, model #DSC-S700. It's close to 10 yrs. old, but is in like new condition, with one exception. More times than not, when I take a pic, the pic ends up looking as if I took the shot thru window blinds. It doesn't do it all the time, but more than I like. 

It's specs are 7.2 Mega Pixels, 2.4" LCD Monitor, and 1000 ISO high sensitively. Other than that, that's about all I know about it. 

One thing I do like about it, is that it only takes two regular AA batteries. I took the camera to Best Buy and had a tech nerd take a look at it. He was befuddled as to why it was taking pics like it does. He had no idea how to fix it. 

Anyways, I do need a new camera. I don't want to pay anything over $150.00 or so at most. I don't want an SLR type digital camera. I want one similar to the one I have. Small & compact. My Sony is about 3.5" wide, 2.5" tall and about 1" thick. 

Another very important feature I want is to be able to take close-ups of things. Even though my Sony has a macro zoom, it's still not good enough to take pics of small, close-up items. A zoom good enough to take pictures of serial numbers on a firearm would be a good example. 

So, if any of you would be so kind as to give me some suggestions and/or tips, it would be appreciated. As far as anything else I might need, is up for discussion. I just want a camera that is easy and simple to operate and takes damn good close-ups. 

TIA!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is one I bought for my wife that fits your needs and price...... For close-ups you need to turn on the setting that looks like a flower....









It has a optical/digital zoom lens..... The "meter" turns yellow when it goes digital..... Keep in mind the digital lens does not have the quality of the optical lens........ The optical zoom will most likely fit your needs..........

https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-COOLPI...&qid=1484454076&sr=8-6&keywords=nikon+coolpix


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have an old Canon (PowerShot A630), and it takes excellent-quality pictures.
When I was (ever so briefly) writing articles for a slick-paper shooting magazine, the editor unquestioningly accepted the close-up photos that it made as being of printable quality.

I don't know what today's iteration of our camera is, but likely it is on this page: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/powershot-digital-elph-cameras?cm_mmc=GA-_-CanonOnlineStore-_-151214Nonbrand%20Paid%20Search-_-Canon%c2%ae%20PowerShot%20Cameras&Ap=NonProduct%20Specific&gclid=CjwKEAiAtefDBRDTnbDnvM735xISJABlvGOvlL2ptl27D_SIqsTE5pK3HQQyhnK-wB-6GDZWxgkUlxoCfUjw_wcB
Maybe look at the ELPH 360 model: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/powershot-elph-360-hs-purple#


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I know a little about cameras, but not that much about lesser priced point and shoots. I do know most of them are made in China and the companies whose name is on them have little to do with the design or production. When you get above around $250 to $300, Nikon and Canon start to actually pay attention. I prefer Nikon for expensive cameras but Canon for point and shoots. Any point and shoot will pretty much focus closely because of the small sensor. Larger cameras actually need to manipulate the lens to focus closely.

My advice is usually this:


Don't buy more camera than your talent deserves.
Buy the biggest piece of Silicon (sensor) you can afford and have the strength to carry.
Buy the FEWEST number of megapixels you can put up with.

Sensors in compact cameras generally come in three sizes from smallest to largest. 1/2.3-inch, 1/1.7-inch and 1 inch. The one inch models are probably out of your range, but the 1/1.7 should be fine. Not exceeding 16 megapixels will make for nicer pictures. Better yet, if they make them, 12 megapixels.

I would look at Canon refurbished models here.

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/refurbished-powershot-digital-cameras#facet:&productBeginIndex:0&orderBy:&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:72&


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I think me and the wife will go by Costco and Sam's Club and see what they have in stock. Get a good idea of prices and features. 

I don't know if the problem I'm having with my current camera might be the memory card. I might go by Walmart and buy a new card and see if that takes care of the problem. It's been a good camera and like I said, it's in as new condition. 

Anyways, all food for thought and I do appreciate all the help. At least now I have some information to base my decision on.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...[*]Buy the FEWEST number of megapixels you can put up with...


Hey, Craig...
Please explain that statement.
It seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a Nikon Coolpix and have never had trouble, with or without a memory card. The camera should be able to take a few pictures without a memory card. You could try that. Cameras are still getting cheaper, not sure if the quality is still there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Argon18smith said:


> I have a Nikon Coolpix and have never had trouble, with or without a memory card. The camera should be able to take a few pictures without a memory card. You could try that. Cameras are still getting cheaper, not sure if the quality is still there.


Thank-you so much for your post and the tip of taking a pic w/o a memory card in it.

I did exactly that and the problem still exists. I even used a different camera setting (beach mode) than I usually use.

So, it now appears to be a faulty camera and* NOT *a memory card, which I was willing to buy a new one just to see if it made a difference.

Okay, so now I can concentrate on a new camera and not trying to fix the one I have. Members on another forum suggested that I just buy a smartphone instead of a dedicated camera.

It's just that there's so much stigma attached to smartphones and the people that use them, that I never wanted to be part of that crowd. I don't want to assimilate.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Use your cell phone, what the heck . :smt017


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Use your cell phone, what the heck . :smt017


I have a Trac-Fone. Have had for quite a while now.

To this day, I've never used the camera in it or texted a message.

Hey.....I have to draw a line in the sand somewhere. :smt033


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, Craig...
> Please explain that statement.
> It seems counter-intuitive.


There's been a pixel war on since the early days of digital cameras and the makers would put big bright letters on the box claiming 1.5 megapixels when the competition was at 640k. The pixels is basically the linear size of the output. That's why you see such huge pictures in your email from Aunt Mabel who failed to edit it to a reasonable size. Anyway, as time went on, so did the pixel war. Now we have tiny little point and shoot, baby finger nail sized sensors at 20 or more megapixels while my Nikon D3S has only 12 megapixels and yet has a large full frame 35mm sensor. My D4 only has a 16 megapixel imaging sensor for a full frame.

The problem is that when you cram so many photosites to get that large 20 megapixel image on a tiny 1/2.3-inch sensor, you get a tremendous amount of electronic noise to go with it. Then the camera's Jpeg engine has to smear the pixels around to blur out the noise, especially in dim light. You end up with rather poor image quality or IQ as camera buffs say. There's a lot of information out there which causes a lot of contention among some enthusiasts on what actually causes the noise and the best way to minimize it, but limiting megapixels and going with larger sensors is agreed by most everyone. The very best, last I looked, professional grade cameras for low light had full frame 35mm sensors and between 12 and 16 megapixels. I don't know what that would translate in a tiny 1/2.3-inch point and shoot sensor but I'd guess at something like 1 or 2 megapixels which nobody except me would buy. 

The largest megapixels on full frame pro cameras is between 36 and 50 megapixels. Even that translates to way less than 20 on a 1/2.3-inch sensored point and shoot. Moreover, they are usually reserved for specific duties like studio portraits, macro, product and some landscape on static subjects. My Nikon D800 or my D810 have 36 megapixels and pretty much stays in my studio while my 12 megapixel D700 or D3S is my favorite outside camera.

For some basic information good for beginners, my pal in Texas, Charlie Davis or CHuxter has a great website. He's a retired physicist and did a great job explaining noise and a lot more. He's who came up with those rules years ago, I put up my first post, except he has ten or so. I've used them in the beginners to digital class I teach every month for a local camera shop.

My macro rig for closeups and product photography. 








Studio entrance.







Inside but not the gallery part







FAVO Gallery, I told you about.








One of my favorite Birding rigs. It's only 12 megapixels.








So, when I say the fewest number of pixels you can put up with, I mean, if you are going to enlarge a print up larger than say, 11x14 inches, you will need a few more than 10 megapixels, but for smaller snapshot or internet use, the fewer the better. That said, I've taken 4.5 megapixels image I shot in RAW format all the way beyond 20x30 inches with good software and knowing what you're doing. A pixel peeper, pejorative term for technical nerds who looks too closely, might stand an inch from the image and see the pixels, but not someone standing a normal distance to view it properly.

Charlie's (he reminds me of you) site: Chuxter's Home


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a Canon Power Shot Elph 135 that came from Walmart for just a tad over $100. It has an 8 power optical zoom and also has a macro focus setting. The camera focus is automatic. I'm a pocket knife collector and from time to time need to take clear close up shots for a knife forum I participate in. This camera does everything I could ask a camera to do. It shows tang stamp lettering clearly and is also great for outdoor pictures and informal people pics as well. For the money I have been delighted with this camera. It's smaller than the size of a pack of cigarettes so you can slip it in your pocket and pretty much take it anywhere you go.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I have a Trac-Fone. Have had for quite a while now.
> 
> To this day, I've never used the camera in it or texted a message.
> 
> Hey.....I have to draw a line in the sand somewhere. :smt033


Actually, the better cell phones like an iPhone has a better camera than most under $200 point and shoot cameras. I don't know which Trak-Fone you have. I know many of the Apple or Samsung products are pretty good and hard to beat with most inexpensive digital cameras.

That blind type image you're getting is often the sign of a failing shutter or sensor. The shutter moves across the sensor to expose the picture. If it stutters, it leaves those blind lines. If it doesn't stutter but the sensor blinks on and off rapidly, the same thing occurs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, *Craig*, for two extremely clear explanations!

By the way, did you ever receive my last PM (Re: my CV)?
(No answer to it is required, but I'd like to know whether you got it.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Craigh said:


> Actually, the better cell phones like an iPhone has a better camera than most under $200 point and shoot cameras. I don't know which Trak-Fone you have. I know many of the Apple or Samsung products are pretty good and hard to beat with most inexpensive digital cameras.
> 
> That blind type image you're getting is often the sign of a failing shutter or sensor. The shutter moves across the sensor to expose the picture. If it stutters, it leaves those blind lines. If it doesn't stutter but the sensor blinks on and off rapidly, the same thing occurs.


Thanks for the explanation. That does make sense.

I'm on the "fence" in regards to a smartphone. The cheapest one I could find was $30.00 for the monthly fee, or whatever you want to call it.

My Trac-Fone is only $20.00 to buy 120 minutes and they are good for three months I think. Even if the three months run out, your minutes not used roll over when you buy more minutes and start the 3 month clock over again.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Thanks for the explanation. That does make sense.
> 
> I'm on the "fence" in regards to a smartphone. The cheapest one I could find was $30.00 for the monthly fee, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> My Trac-Fone is only $20.00 to buy 120 minutes and they are good for three months I think. Even if the three months run out, your minutes not used roll over when you buy more minutes and start the 3 month clock over again.


Just not any smartphone , it's either the IPhone 7 or the Galaxy 7, the 8's may be coming out soon.

the pictures will sync straight to your computer, or video. They are mini computers basically

Be careful where you draw the line in the sand,,you may be standing in quick sand.

People laugh when They see people holding cameras nowadays unless they are equipped with very expensive lenses

:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *Craig*: I just used your explanation of "IQ vs. pixels" to explain the concept of "fewer pixels, better photos" to Jean, who is even more of a techno-Luddite than I am, and she got it!

Thank you, yet again!

I have added Charlie's site to my working bookmarks. Thank you for that, too.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Craig*: I just used your explanation of "IQ vs. pixels" to explain the concept of "fewer pixels, better photos" to Jean, who is even more of a techno-Luddite than I am, and she got it!
> 
> Thank you, yet again!
> 
> I have added Charlie's site to my working bookmarks. Thank you for that, too.


Yes I got your PM finally and thank you. Very impressive, I must say. Also, you really do remind me of my Texan friend Charlie, a lot. Very similar personalities, age, and families. On the other hand and as a contrast, he tends to be pedantic on camera forums as well as too quick to snap at folks using technical jargon without a clue. I've never seen this in you.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I could not find a pic of a stone tablet and chisel one some one your age would know how to use.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I could use some advice. I need to buy a new digital camera.
> 
> The one I have right now is a Sony Cyber-Shot, model #DSC-S700. It's close to 10 yrs. old, but is in like new condition, with one exception. More times than not, when I take a pic, the pic ends up looking as if I took the shot thru window blinds. It doesn't do it all the time, but more than I like.
> 
> ...


i like those opening statements ,I need some advice. I think you've already bought the product most of the time (and ) (or) your mind is already made up. Tease :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Clean it with hoppes and run a few patches through it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> I could not find a pic of a stone tablet and chisel one some one your age would know how to use.


:smt082


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.....for the time being, my wife dug up her old Panasonic digital camera that she hasn't used for a while. It's similar to my camera in some ways.

It seems to work fine and I can take some time until I decide what I want to do in regards to purchasing a new camera. 

I kind of like the stone tablet and chisel idea though. Simple, straight-forward, and no need for an ultra-complex owner's manual. Think Amazon sells um? :watching:


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 2, 2017)

pic said:


> Just not any smartphone , it's either the IPhone 7 or the Galaxy 7, the 8's may be coming out soon.
> 
> the pictures will sync straight to your computer, or video. They are mini computers basically
> 
> ...


I have to second the vote for going with a smartphone. My iPhone is almost always with me and fits in my pocket comfortably, my camera not so much. I use my iPhone 7 for photography and web browsing much more often than I make calls with it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Artichoke said:


> I have to second the vote for going with a smartphone. My iPhone is almost always with me and fits in my pocket comfortably, my camera not so much. I use my iPhone 7 for photography and web browsing much more often than I make calls with it.


That's what I want to avoid. I have a cellphone. Nothing fancy, but it does what I want it to.

If I happen to leave the house and forget to grab it, I don't flip out and head back to the house to get it. I can function quite well on a daily basis w/o a phone on my person.

Yes, it does come in handy, but it's not a day to day necessity for me. I know people that cannot function on a daily basis w/o their smartphone by their side. My step-son, his wife, and my grandson and grand-daughter are a few examples.

When they come over to visit, if they have to go to the restroom, they make sure they take their smartphones with them.

It's sad actually..............:smt120


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Depending on which smartphone they make aftermarket lens that just snap on. I know there are telephoto and wide angle ones. Not so sure about macro lens.

Trouble with these is there so small that they are easy to loose. 

I had some for a 16mm Minolta film camera. But digital is way better.


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 2, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> That's what I want to avoid. I have a cellphone. Nothing fancy, but it does what I want it to.
> 
> If I happen to leave the house and forget to grab it, I don't flip out and head back to the house to get it. I can function quite well on a daily basis w/o a phone on my person.
> 
> ...


I think maybe you misunderstood the intent of my post.

My phone case doubles as a wallet - that is the reason that it is nearly always with me. In one small, compact package I have my wallet (driver's license, CHL, a couple of bank cards and insurance card), phone & camera. I don't like to carry excess items with me, I don't wear a watch for that reason. I don't even carry a ring of keys. If i'm driving somewhere I pick up a single car key.

Having the camera with me sometimes proves to be very helpful. I recently purchased something at Lowes that was marked down. I wanted to be sure to get the discount so snapped a quick picture of the tag on the rack. When it rang up at the regular price I showed the pic to the cashier who then honored the discounted price.

I also can function quite well without a smartphone on my person. Funny, I just looked and the last phone call I made/received was on January 9 - nine days ago.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Artichoke said:


> I think maybe you misunderstood the intent of my post.
> 
> My phone case doubles as a wallet - that is the reason that it is nearly always with me. In one small, compact package I have my wallet (driver's license, CHL, a couple of bank cards and insurance card), phone & camera. I don't like to carry excess items with me, I don't wear a watch for that reason. I don't even carry a ring of keys. If i'm driving somewhere I pick up a single car key.
> 
> ...


I might have indeed!

I'm glad that I'm* NOT *in the market for a new vehicle.

I don't need one that has a rear view camera. I don't need one that can parallel park itself. I don't need one that is blue-tooth capable (whatever the Hell that is). I don't need one that can tell me how to get from Point A to Point B. I don't need one with TV's in the headrests of the front seats for the rear passengers. I don't need one with 4-6 climate control zones. If I'm cold or hot, I'll adjust the temp., no one else. I don't need one with lane departure warnings. I don't need one that will stop itself if I'm not paying attention. I don't need one that tells me when it's time to change the oil. And, I sure as Hell don't need one that will drive itself.

Do they even make vehicles any more that still place the individual responsibility of driving on the driver himself / herself?

I don't think I'll ever own a "smartphone". :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Artichoke said:


> I think maybe you misunderstood the intent of my post.
> 
> My phone case doubles as a wallet - that is the reason that it is nearly always with me. In one small, compact package I have my wallet (driver's license, CHL, a couple of bank cards and insurance card), phone & camera. I don't like to carry excess items with me, I don't wear a watch for that reason. I don't even carry a ring of keys. If i'm driving somewhere I pick up a single car key.
> 
> ...


you are absolutely correct, I get groupon coupons, price matches, if I need to get some where Im not familiar with i
just ask my phone and it'll take me to the exact spot GPS . If I'm expecting an important call it'll come over the speakers in the vehicle WHILE I'm driving. I can keep going but ARTICHOKE I'm not going to waste another thought on this.

Tony had it spot on with the hammer n chisel. You remember the Flintstones,, well meet Fred Flinstone,lol 
:smt033
:watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> you are absolutely correct, I get groupon coupons, price matches, if I need to get some where Im not familiar with i
> just ask my phone and it'll take me to the exact spot GPS . If I'm expecting an important call it'll come over the speakers in the vehicle WHILE I'm driving. I can keep going but ARTICHOKE I'm not going to waste another thought on this.
> 
> Tony had it spot on with the hammer n chisel. You remember the Flintstones,, well meet Fred Flinstone,lol
> ...


I've been quite happy living in our cave, loving my foot drive car, and killing dinosaurs for our meals. :goofy:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've been quite happy living in our cave, loving my foot drive car, and killing dinosaurs for our meals. :goofy:


----------

